

Why aren't there a lot of old programmers at software companies? - davidbarker
https://www.quora.com/Why-arent-there-a-lot-of-old-programmers-at-software-companies/answer/Michael-O-Church?srid=LEl&share=1

======
cgearhart
There is a much simpler explanation: growth.

Most of the companies you're thinking of when you imagine software companies
are very new -- much newer than "old" engineers. Meanwhile, many of the best
engineers are only ever on the market for a new job once, when they go looking
for their first job. The number of developers grows every year as well, with
far more new entrants coming from younger generations than older ones. As a
result, most of the new developers you see will be younger.

As long as the market needs more qualified developers, the growth will favor
the young.

------
sogen
fired, replaced by fresh blood (cheaper)

